# Welchen RAM (3000-4000) für Ryzen 3600? + 16 oder 32GB



## MaxPowers (26. August 2020)

Hi,

meinen letzten PC habe ich 2009 komplett zusammen gebaut und dann nur sporadisch aufgerüstet, ging ja immer irgendwie und vom Bulldozer war ich enttäuscht etc., ist ja egal.

Aber jetzt zocke ich Planetside 2 (cpu-lastig) schon wirklich 7 Jahre auf super low (low und manuell alles runter) und das Geld ist auch schon 10 Jahre auf dem "Spaßkonto".

Kurz:
Mit DDR 5 Ram will ich groß aufrüsten (lt. aktuellem Heft, S.26 nicht vor 2022 und bis dann die Preise passen, wird es wohl 2023 für mich), aber jetzt soll der Ryzen 5 3600 her. Übertacken will ich nicht. Welchen Ram nehme ich dazu. Lese immer wieder man soll den DDR4 3600. im PCGH Heft sind aber immer wieder Builds mit 3000er. 

Wenn ich nicht übertakten will (was ich wer vorhabe und auch schon 15 Jahre nicht mehr gemacht habe), läuft der doch standardmäßig im 3000er "Modus". Vom 3600 hab ich doch keinen Vorteil, der hat auf 3000 doch kein besseres Timing?

In den aktuelleren Hefteinkaufsführern sind immer nur 3600 und 4700 (bei 16 GB) und da sind die Preis schon anders als bei 3000 und 3200.

(B450 oder B550, bin noch nicht sicher; will bei 1080p bleiben, aber einen 120 oder 144Hz Monitor holen)

Gerade der 3000 oder 3200 ist eigentlich relativ günstig. So um die 100 € überlege ich schon auszugeben, die Preis/Leistung ist mir aber sehr wichtig, je nach dem 16 oder 32 GB.

Entschuldig für die Anfängerfragen, aber ich bin total raus. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## HisN (26. August 2020)

Ob 16 oder 32GB bestimmt Dein Softwaremix, den wir nicht kennen.
Ich persönlich würde 32GB oder sogar noch mehr verbauen, besonders da einem das Zeug zur Zeit nachgeschmissen wird, aber das kann natürlich völlig umsonst sein, wenn Du keinen Anwendungs/Arbeitsmix hast, der mehr als 13GB RAM benötigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2020)

Es ist recht simpel: Offiziell geht bei Ryzen3000 DDR4-3200 (streng genommen nur bei einer begrenzen Zahl an ranks aber das ist praktisch für dich egal).
Inoffiziell schaffen die allerallermeisten CPUs einen synchronen Betrieb von kaum teurerem DDR4-3600, deswegen wird der sehr häufig empfohlen. Noch mehr ist nicht sinnvoll da dann intern mit Teiler gearbeitet werden muss und beispielsweise DDR4-4000 (1:2) langsamer wäre als 3600 (1:1).

Wie Viel an RAM du brauchst können wir nicht für dich entscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Da die Rampreise im Moment sehr niedrig sind würde ich gleich 32GB kaufen.
Manche Spiele nehmen sich jetzt schon nahezu die 16GB bzw, wenn sie können sogar noch mehr.
Und wer weiß wie lange die Rampreise noch so niedrig bleiben.


----------



## MaxPowers (26. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist recht simpel: Offiziell geht bei Ryzen3000 DDR4-3200 (streng genommen nur bei einer begrenzen Zahl an ranks aber das ist praktisch für dich egal).
> Inoffiziell schaffen die allerallermeisten CPUs einen synchronen Betrieb von kaum teurerem DDR4-3600, deswegen wird der sehr häufig empfohlen. Noch mehr ist nicht sinnvoll da dann intern mit Teiler gearbeitet werden muss und beispielsweise DDR4-4000 (1:2) langsamer wäre als 3600 (1:1).
> 
> Wie Viel an RAM du brauchst können wir nicht für dich entscheiden.



Also taktet der Ram automatisch mit "3600" bei Bedarf hoch, wenn entsprechender Speicher drin ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2020)

MaxPowers schrieb:


> Also taktet der Ram automatisch mit "3600" bei Bedarf hoch, wenn entsprechender Speicher drin ist?



Automatisch nicht (da solche Taktraten offiziell ja nicht unterstützt werden) - aber mit aktiviertem XMP im BIOS schon.  
Keine Sorge, das haste im handumdrehen eingestellt.

Und RAM hält (im Gegensatz zur CPU) seinen Takt, da ist nichts dynamisch/bei Bedarf, er taktet wenn du XMP aktivierst immer konstant mit 3600.


----------



## Rolk (27. August 2020)

Ich gebe einfach mal konkrete Kaufempfehlungen. Wenn du dich daran versuchen willst haben die durchaus auch gutes Tuningpotential.

Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (BL2K16G30C15U4B) ab &euro;' '116,44 (2020) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (BL2K16G32C16U4B) ab &euro;' '126,38 (2020) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Optiki (27. August 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich gebe einfach mal konkrete Kaufempfehlungen. Wenn du dich daran versuchen willst haben die durchaus auch gutes Tuningpotential.
> 
> Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (BL2K16G30C15U4B) ab €'*'116,44 (2020) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
> 
> Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (BL2K16G32C16U4B) ab €'*'126,38 (2020) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland



Da der Ersteller des Threads offensichtlich schon XMP nicht kennt, solltest du vlt deine Aussage etwas weiter ausführen. Der Ram ist nicht schlecht, weil die darauf verbauten Ram-Chips gut mit AMD laufen und sich sehr gut von Hand übertakten lassen. Übertakten heißt jedoch selber Hand im Bios anlegen und mehre Werte einstellen. Wenn man gleich Ram kauft der für 3600 ausgelegt ist, dann kann man einfach nur XMP ( Übertaktungsprofil des Speichers) im Bios aktivieren und ist mit 2 Klicks fertig.  Wenn man also bereit ist Zeit und Mühe zu investieren, kann man mit den verlinkten Ramriegeln ein bisschen Geld sparen und hat dann schnellen Ram.  

@MaxPowers du kannst auch auf der Plattform mydealz ab und zu schauen, der Ballistix Ram ist in den letzten Tagen häufiger auch in der 3600 Cl16 Variante günstig im Angebot z.B. Crucial Ballistix 32GB (2x16) 3600MHz CL16 DDR4 RAM - mydealz.de


----------



## EyRaptor (27. August 2020)

Ich würde auch eher ein Kit vorschlagen, bei dem man nur XMP aktivieren muss.
Wenn man später den Ram noch weiter optmieren will, kann man das ja immernoch machen.

Ich würde dieses Kit vorschlagen.
G.Skill Trident Z schwarz/weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600 ab &euro;' '137,98 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Sehr stark im Preis gefallen und hat Samsung B-Die. Da kann man die Timings noch schön senken wenn man will.


----------



## Nathenhale (27. August 2020)

Bei den timings wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob die dinger Samsung B dies haben.
Und wenn sie es haben können es auch grottige B-Dies sein.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Bei den timings wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob die dinger Samsung B dies haben.
> Und wenn sie es haben können es auch grottige B-Dies sein.



Ich hab dieses Kit letztes Jahr gekauft .
Hat Samsung B-Die und laufen mit bis zu 3800 cl 14. Natürlich kann man damit auch immer pech haben.

Aber Samsung B-Die Speeds und Timings sind bei basic-kits idr:
3200 cl 14 single rank
3600 cl 16 single rank
3600 cl 17 dual rank

Edit:


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also man erkennt es an den weitern timings besser beispiel 3600 cl 16 16 16 34 ist b zu 90% aber cl 16 18 18 38 ist meistens cjr oder andere nicht so tollen chips.



Hast du recht ...  man muss die anderen Timings auch nennen


----------



## Nathenhale (27. August 2020)

Also man erkennt es an den weitern timings besser beispiel 3600 cl 16 16 16 34 ist b zu 90% aber cl 16 18 18 38 ist meistens cjr oder andere nicht so tollen chips.


----------



## MaxPowers (27. August 2020)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ihr seid wirklich sehr hilfsbereit. 
Das es XMP für AMD gibt, war mir gar nicht bekannt, gab es früher nur für Intel. Was dazu gelernt.


----------



## pgcandre (27. August 2020)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen diese Kits drin.  Laufen sehr gut mit AMD.  Ich habe 4 Stück verbaut. Laufen unter XMP mit 3200 oder 3400  mit echt guten Timings. Aber etwas teurer.
G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 ab &euro;'*'94,17 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MaxPowers (1. September 2020)

pgcandre schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen diese Kits drin.  Laufen sehr gut mit AMD.  Ich habe 4 Stück verbaut. Laufen unter XMP mit 3200 oder 3400  mit echt guten Timings. Aber etwas teurer.
> G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 ab €'*'94,17 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Leidet die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr, wenn man 4 Module unter Dual-Channel betreibt?
Ich hab das noch so in Erinnerung: Dual = 2 Module; Trippel-Channel = 3 Module

Das Kit sieht aber von den Werten gut aus.


----------



## markus1612 (1. September 2020)

pgcandre schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen diese Kits drin.  Laufen sehr gut mit AMD.  Ich habe 4 Stück verbaut. Laufen unter XMP mit 3200 oder 3400  mit echt guten Timings. Aber etwas teurer.
> G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 ab €'*'94,17 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Viel zu teuer für die gebotene Mehrleistung durch die niedrigeren Latenzen.
Da kauft man lieber 32GB mit etwas schlechteren Latenzen.


----------

